

Converting a Raspberry Pi into a 1986 Nintendo NES - thelicx
http://imgur.com/a/mZRWa

======
taproot
Mad props going to have to look into nes emus tonight.

Anyone else gasp at how they butchered that antique?

(psych, we're all hackers n makers here)

